# Ottawa Archers Tourny



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Sounds fun.I'm not a member of any club at the moment but just may check it out.I've been out of the sport for a bit and have just started getting back in over the last year or so.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

You should post this in the Canadian sub forum of the Regional Shoots section.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Funny you should mention it, last year people wer8e telling me the opposite. I'll shoot for both in the spring.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks to all who came and enjoyed the rain/humidity today. It was a great day none the less.


----------

